# I will never be honest about lost items anymore, here is reason



## Alvadore34 (Jan 15, 2018)

Last weekend I pickup a college girl from Portland downtown to Gladstone. She said she lost her phone in the bar and she asked to use phone from somebody for call lyft. Anyways I found her wallet next morning when I clean to car. I informed lyft they said they are trying to reach her. I found her Facebook and Instagram so she reached me and also that lyft requests phone owner, he said that is not my problem I helped her for ride I won’t pay $20 for bring the wallet. Lyft said don’t worry about delivering expenses so she said I am in Corvallis please bring my wallet here. I thought she is gonna pay something but she just thanked me. I asked to lyft who is going to pay my expenses, lyft even didn’t response yet. 
I am tired of that kind of threatments. Am I partner or slave? They care drunk people’s given low rate stars or enemy of immigrants racist cheap rednacks low rates.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Alvadore34 said:


> Last weekend I pickup a college girl from Portland downtown to Gladstone. She said she lost her phone in the bar and she asked to use phone from somebody for call lyft. Anyways I found her wallet next morning when I clean to car. I informed lyft they said they are trying to reach her. I found her Facebook and Instagram so she reached me and also that lyft requests phone owner, he said that is not my problem I helped her for ride I won't pay $20 for bring the wallet. Lyft said don't worry about delivering expenses so she said I am in Corvallis please bring my wallet here. I thought she is gonna pay something but she just thanked me. I asked to lyft who is going to pay my expenses, lyft even didn't response yet.
> I am tired of that kind of threatments. Am I partner or slave? They care fckn drunk people's given low rate stars or enemy of immigrants racist cheap rednacks low rates.


Lesson learned. Moving forward, just say "what lost item" and do whatever you feel is appropriate.


----------



## Alvadore34 (Jan 15, 2018)

Exactly, I returned 3 wallets and few mobile phones as far and what I got low stars Scraw it. Anyway riders blaming us even they didn’t forget in our vehicles. If there is money I will just stop by lyft and drop the shit otherwise just I will throw to the garbage.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Alvadore34 said:


> Last weekend I pickup a college girl from Portland downtown to Gladstone. She said she lost her phone in the bar and she asked to use phone from somebody for call lyft. Anyways I found her wallet next morning when I clean to car. I informed lyft they said they are trying to reach her. I found her Facebook and Instagram so she reached me and also that lyft requests phone owner, he said that is not my problem I helped her for ride I won't pay $20 for bring the wallet. Lyft said don't worry about delivering expenses so she said I am in Corvallis please bring my wallet here. I thought she is gonna pay something but she just thanked me. I asked to lyft who is going to pay my expenses, lyft even didn't response yet.
> I am tired of that kind of threatments. Am I partner or slave? They care fckn drunk people's given low rate stars or enemy of immigrants racist cheap rednacks low rates.


I have an absent minded PAX to thank for my $200 bluetooth headphones.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Lyft has a $15 return fee just like uber


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Why not tell pax you charge $20 to return an item, tell them when you see that added as app app you will return item. Or you could just follow the Lyft process and return the item and tell Lyft to pay you the $15 return fee!


----------



## Alvadore34 (Jan 15, 2018)

Young, dumb and broke college girl also lost her mobile phone so someone on the street helped her to call lyft so who is helped her said I won’t pay $15. And lyft still haven’t my message


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Lesson learned. Moving forward, just say "what lost item" and do whatever you feel is appropriate.


Should've dropped it off at the local hub


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Could have told Lyft that if they want to give you a $15 credit (I get that the person who ordered it doesn't want to pay, I mean lyft can credit you out of their own pocket), you'll return it, otherwise she can come met you somewhere (of your choosing) to pick it up (give another driver a pax hehe). If they push the issue, drop it at a police station (the one farthest from her that you can find that doesn't take you too far out of an area you'll be in) and drop it off there (they'll insist she comes and picks it up herself hehe). Someone will get a good ride out of it anyway. 










If it got pushed to the point where I decided to drop it at a police station, I'd probably take it to the next "big" (it's fairly small, but it's the capitol) city away (about 50 miles) and drop it there.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I remembered I was in a similar situation. Girl left her wallet after a lot of back and forth I dropped it off at state college 2 1/2 hours away at a police station while I was on my way to Philadelphia and they deactivated me lol


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

2 and a half hours is pushing it, even for me hehe.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> 2 and a half hours is pushing it, even for me hehe.


It was freaking awesome though I wish I had it on tape to see everyone's reaction


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

took some stuff to the police station and they said, we don't care, trash it, so I trashed it there in their cans  but the person never claimed their useless items (mostly clothing)


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Big Wig !!! said:


> I have an absent minded PAX to thank for my $200 bluetooth headphones.


Me too! BeatsX. Love em so much, don't know how I lived without em! Zero clue who left or when but happy they're mine.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Alvadore34 said:


> Exactly, I returned 3 wallets and few mobile phones as far and what I got low stars Scraw it. Anyway riders blaming us even they didn't forget in our vehicles. If there is money I will just stop by lyft and drop the shit otherwise just I will throw to the garbage.


They dont offer a return fee in your market for LYFT? 
Mine is in the ride details with "please tell us the reason for contacting support...." "i found a lost item" "i returned a lost item" etc

You get up to $15 in my market, I usually collect cash on the drop off of item, then let lyft know as well. This case I drove 20 miles each way to deliver the keys. Got $30 out of it.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

I return items immediately. Lost my phone in Lyft once and the driver took 3 days to return it...

My typical return time is less than 1 hour and I treat returns as very high priority because I hate that kind of delays.

My passengers either pay the $15 return fee or give me a cash tip in person. No one balked at the fee once the item flags a ride with "lost item" in my ride history.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Thebiggestscam said:


> I remembered I was in a similar situation. Girl left her wallet after a lot of back and forth I dropped it off at state college 2 1/2 hours away at a police station while I was on my way to Philadelphia and they deactivated me lol


That was the reason they gave for booting you?


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Alvadore34 said:


> Last weekend I pickup a college girl from Portland downtown to Gladstone. She said she lost her phone in the bar and she asked to use phone from somebody for call lyft. Anyways I found her wallet next morning when I clean to car. I informed lyft they said they are trying to reach her. I found her Facebook and Instagram so she reached me and also that lyft requests phone owner, he said that is not my problem I helped her for ride I won't pay $20 for bring the wallet. Lyft said don't worry about delivering expenses so she said I am in Corvallis please bring my wallet here. I thought she is gonna pay something but she just thanked me. I asked to lyft who is going to pay my expenses, lyft even didn't response yet.
> I am tired of that kind of threatments. Am I partner or slave? They care drunk people's given low rate stars or enemy of immigrants racist cheap rednacks low rates.


She wanted you to drive for 2 hours??? No way. I would have dropped it off at the hub and been done with it.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

you can get $50-$200 for working phones on any corner in the hood all day long


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

“Wallet is not in my car”

Later when you’re near the same bar, you go drop it off to the bartender and say “found this outside behind a bush”.

I mean.. if you even care at that point


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> 2 and a half hours is pushing it, even for me hehe.


Otherwise awesomely evil


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

My policy:

Yes I have said lost item. It’s safe and out of the vehicle so another pax won’t take it. Happy to meet you at a public location in my area. No, I don’t know when I’ll be in your area, rides aren’t really planned in any meaningful sense and during my workday I go where the lyft/Uber gods take me. Besides carrying around your item while I’m working isn’t wise (see above re other pax taking an item). If you want your item sooner, contact lyft/Uber about sending me a shipping label so I can drop your item off at fedex.

In one case, a pax who left their phone in my car drove about three hrs round trip to meet me at a Starbucks 10 mins from my home. AND they gave me a $20 for the hassle!


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

If it’s too much trouble for you to return any valuable lost items, deny having possession, destroy any and all personal documents left behind, and keep whatever cash you find. Not your problem anymore. That’s just the reality of this business. Driving out of your way, especially an hour or more, shouldn’t be done. Your personal time and health is priority.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Alvadore34 said:


> Last weekend I pickup a college girl from Portland downtown to Gladstone. She said she lost her phone in the bar and she asked to use phone from somebody for call lyft. Anyways I found her wallet next morning when I clean to car. I informed lyft they said they are trying to reach her. I found her Facebook and Instagram so she reached me and also that lyft requests phone owner, he said that is not my problem I helped her for ride I won't pay $20 for bring the wallet. Lyft said don't worry about delivering expenses so she said I am in Corvallis please bring my wallet here. I thought she is gonna pay something but she just thanked me. I asked to lyft who is going to pay my expenses, lyft even didn't response yet.
> I am tired of that kind of threatments. Am I partner or slave? They care drunk people's given low rate stars or enemy of immigrants racist cheap rednacks low rates.


We all have to learn this lesson once.

Now you know to either get cash up front before handing anything over, or pax can figure it out themselves.

Or, drop at your closest police Department and pax can get to it on her own dime and her own time.

You were way too nice, but just learn from this experience and store it away in your "Lessons Learned" for the next time it happens.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Alvadore34 said:


> Last weekend I pickup a college girl from Portland downtown to Gladstone. She said she lost her phone in the bar and she asked to use phone from somebody for call lyft. Anyways I found her wallet next morning when I clean to car. I informed lyft they said they are trying to reach her. I found her Facebook and Instagram so she reached me and also that lyft requests phone owner, he said that is not my problem I helped her for ride I won't pay $20 for bring the wallet. Lyft said don't worry about delivering expenses so she said I am in Corvallis please bring my wallet here. I thought she is gonna pay something but she just thanked me. I asked to lyft who is going to pay my expenses, lyft even didn't response yet.
> I am tired of that kind of threatments. Am I partner or slave? They care drunk people's given low rate stars or enemy of immigrants racist cheap rednacks low rates.


Lyft pays a $15 return fee for all items.Also you should have asked her to meet you where & when it was convenient for you, or better yet drop it off at any police station.You live & you learn, I guess.


----------

